# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 9/2015 by LadyB

## LadyB

*Drage moje trudilice*, vecina vas zna moju pricu, a i nije tako tesko primjetiti da sam ne tako davno vec imala jedno odbrojavanje, i bez obzira na sve uspone i padove, zelim vam reci ovime *HVALA* jer ste bile uz mene i bez vas ne bih saznala mnoge informacije koje su mi pomogle u cijelom ovom procesu, i zato nikada nekome ne zelim uskratiti bilo kakvu informaciju jer znam koliko je svaka meni znacila...Tu sam gdje jesam zbog njih.

Malo ću uzurpirati ovaj dio da se posebno zahvalim nekim djevojkama koje su me virtualno držale za ruku i nesebicno davale potporu u svakom koraku, brizi... *Žužy, Nivesa, Mami, Ives, Dominik, Ribica, Kudri, Xavii, Tanita* i mnoge druge divne duse  :grouphug:  dale ste mi mnogo hrabrosti svojim pricama i do neba sam vam zahvalna.

Puno baby prasinice za ekipicu s liste  :rock:

----------


## Ives000

Čestitam ti mila od sveg srca na novom odbrojavanju  bravo , bravo , bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  
samo tvoja hrabrost i upornost te dovela ovdje i budi ponosna na svoj uspjeh. Puno ti zagrljaja šaljem.. i mazi bušu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tanita14

*Lady B*, čestitam na  :Heart:  , prekrasne vijesti i čestitke na odbrojavanju!!! Ovaj put do kraja! Uživaj, draga, mazi bušu, pričaj s mrvicom, veseli se!

*Ives*,  :Bye:  Kako si nam ti?

----------


## LadyB

Hvaka curke  :Smile: 

Ives kako si ti? Kad imas pregled?

----------


## dominikslatki

Lady moja draga, vidis da je sve kako treba biti!! Zelim ti sreću do samog kraja i da se bodrimo na drugim temama!!

----------


## LadyB

> Lady moja draga, vidis da je sve kako treba biti!! Zelim ti sreću do samog kraja i da se bodrimo na drugim temama!!


 :Kiss:

----------


## melange

divan uvodni post  :Heart: 

neka ti je divna i dosadna ova trudnoća!

curama s liste svu sreću želim i da ovo odbrojavanje bude što kraće  :utezi:

----------


## Ives000

Evo ja brojim dane do 14. 09. I imam toliko posla da ne mislim više na ništa. I moram vam priznati da je rad zbilja lijek za brige. Eto, samo da mi kaže da je sve u redu da se mogu opustiti jer ovo mi je najdužih 4 tjedna u životu.

----------


## LadyB

Ives neka si se ti zaokupila jer samo tako malo misli odu na drugo, vjerujem da ce sve biti uredu na pregledu. Jesu ti mucnine sad skroz nestale ili?

Ja bas povracam svaki dan :/

----------


## Ives000

Hvala Bogu kako sam iz bolnice izašla, možda svega par puta mi je došlo muka, i to baš samo ako sam naletila na neki neugodni miris, ali nisam niti jednom povračala. Istina, u radu je spas. Ipak manje mislim ali opet uvijek se neka misao prikrade.. :/ 
Joj znam kako ti je s tim povračanjem.. meni je puno infuzija pomogla..od onda sam i prestala povračat. Nadam se da te  neće dugo držati. Meni nije ništa osim infuzije pomagalo. Ma sve se da nekako izdržat samo da sve bude dobro ^^

----------


## nivesa

Draga nadam se da ce ti ova trudnoca biti dosadna za poludit!  :Wink: 
Sretno svima na listi i onima koji na njoj nisu  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

A di nam je mami?? 
Mami  bez tebe ni dc ne znam  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA : 09.09.2015.  :grouphug: 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(NE)ČEKALICE:* 




*tayla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc*
*nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39. dc*
*petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38 dc
wannahavenoah~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**

ODBROJAVALICE:  


zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
mamiza ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc*
*romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*kristinica* ~~~~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *15.dc*
* xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc*
*anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Tanita 14~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo meee!

Ispričavam se zbog kašnjenja liste.

Lady čestitam, čestitam, sada samo opušteno.

----------


## nivesa

Mami da se nije ponovilo!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mami da se nije ponovilo!


Ma nećeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Mami nas dvije cemo tu ostat za sjeme :D
Cini se meni....

----------


## kristinica

Lady čestitke na srčeku!  Sad samo laganini..
Ives drago mi je da je sve ok ..
Ja se konačno pomičem s mjesta, dogovorila sam sa svojim ginićem
Ciljane odnose i folikumetrije iduća 2 ciklusa..  Ako se ništa ne desi
Onda uputnica za Zg.. Ja se još uvjek nadam da mi neće trebati ništa
Od toga  :Smile:

----------


## zola

Lady B, čestitam na odbrojavanju! Želim ti lijepu trudnoću i da uživate  :grouphug:  Nadam se da će te i mučnine uskoro napustiti. 

Kristinice, Nivesa i Mami želim vam cure od sveg srca da i vi uskoro otvorite odbrojavanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

Ajme kristinice, pa to su super vjesti!!  :Very Happy:  Vibram na najjače da se mrva zalijepi što prije!! 
°•○●□♡☆°•○●□♢☆°•○  □☆♡●○•°


Nivesa, Mami budete se vas dvije samo jednom ugodno iznenadile ^^ 

Zola, kako si nam ti..kakav je plan za napad?

----------


## žužy

> *Drage moje trudilice*, vecina vas zna moju pricu, a i nije tako tesko primjetiti da sam ne tako davno vec imala jedno odbrojavanje, i bez obzira na sve uspone i padove, zelim vam reci ovime *HVALA* jer ste bile uz mene i bez vas ne bih saznala mnoge informacije koje su mi pomogle u cijelom ovom procesu, i zato nikada nekome ne zelim uskratiti bilo kakvu informaciju jer znam koliko je svaka meni znacila...Tu sam gdje jesam zbog njih.
> 
> Malo ću uzurpirati ovaj dio da se posebno zahvalim nekim djevojkama koje su me virtualno držale za ruku i nesebicno davale potporu u svakom koraku, brizi... *Žužy, Nivesa, Mami, Ives, Dominik, Ribica, Kudri, Xavii, Tanita* i mnoge druge divne duse  dale ste mi mnogo hrabrosti svojim pricama i do neba sam vam zahvalna.
> 
> Puno baby prasinice za ekipicu s liste


Aaaa kako si to lijepo sročila :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam ti na tvome odbrojavanju,mazi bušu i neka sve prođe kako treba!
A ja vas virkam redovno da se up date-am sa novostima :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Hvala ti Ivesice moja  :Heart: 
Nemoj nas nikad zaboraviti na ovom forumu  :Love: 
Nešta mi srce blizu guzice  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Lady  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

Kristinice ma di bi ja bez vas  :grouphug:  
Nema,  oko big sister sve prati xD 
Baš se veselim zbog vas  :Kiss:

----------


## LadyB

Jutro veselom drustvanjcu  :Smile: 

Kristinica super vijesti, to se zove pravi ozbiljni korak- drzim fige!

----------


## kudri

Go girls!!!

----------


## nivesa

Mami pa kaj opet ?  :Wink:  :p
Ja jos ni m od menge....
Mamicu joj njenu!!
Kak cu naprijed kad ona odbija suradnju!

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA : 10.09.2015.  :grouphug: 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(NE)ČEKALICE:* 




*tayla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc*
*nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40. dc*
*petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39. dc
wannahavenoah~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
zenii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
mamiza~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc
**

*ODBROJAVALICE:  :štrika:   :Preskace uze: 


*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24. dc*
*romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*kristinica* ~~~~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *16.dc*
* xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc*
*anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Tanita 14~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6. dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesaaa evo me!

Cure ispričavam se zbog kašnjenja ali sam baš bila u škripcu s vremenom.

Mamiza i Zenni dobrodošle u gornji dom!

----------


## Romeo85

Draga moja Lady, cestitam ti od srca, nek bude sretno do kraja...samo pozitivno... Drz se  :Smile: 

Mi ovaj mj opasno u akciji, plodni dani prosli, sutra idem gin raditi papa test i malo popricati s njim....ako se nista ne desi do 11 mj, krecemo u mpo vode, prvo kontrola sgrama a zatim dogovor oko postupka kod dr.Lucingera.

----------


## LadyB

Romeo nek ti je sa srecom, al tko zna mozda je ovaj put se nesto u akciji ulovilo  :Wink:  

Ajmo ekipa gornji dom! Saljem vam puno veselih misli  :Smile: 

Tayla nam je negdje nestala, vec se dugo nije javila..valjda je sve ok..

----------


## nivesa

Tayla cesto tak nestane  :Smile: 
Sram ju i stid bilo  :Wink: 
Cure ima koja tajni sastojal za dobivanje m?

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa, probaj crnog vina popiti,  meni je jednom poteralo mengu. A i
Keksanje s mužem mi zna ubrzati  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Najbolje ti je kombinacija gore navedenog  :Wink:

----------


## Romeo85

Nivesa svaki dan casa bambusa, i da vidis, cirkulacija i menga kako treba, kod mene to pali a znala sam imati cikluse po 45 dana i vise. Popijem i bar jednom dnevno caj od vrkute, i ulje nocurka... A keks i skakanje opcenito isto pomaze da dodje.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Pijem aspirin za cirkulaciju. Od alkohola ne pijem nis. A ni seks ne pomaze. ....

----------


## kristinica

A da odeš svom ginekologu? Možda imaš neku vodenu cisticu pa ce ti
Dati tablete da to ode. Koliko ti inače traje ciklus?

----------


## LadyB

Ne znam..probaj popiti vise C vitamina, tipa 500-1000...jednom sam to negdje procitala..

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica od 29 pa do 50 dc 
Al ja vec 15 danna imam onaj osjecaj dole ko da cu dobit  pa nista.
Imam PCOS.
I trenutno fakat nemam kad kod gina.

----------


## kristinica

Dosta cura ovdje ima pcos, možda ce ti one bolje znati kako da malo reguliras cikluse.

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica najidealnije bi bile pilule ali ih ne smijem pit. A sve ove prirodne stvari su kod mebe kratkog vjeka... 
A doci ce ona samo pogle danas vec 41 dc ako se ne varam.
Pa da izludis

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA : 11.09.2015.  :grouphug: 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(NE)ČEKALICE:* 




*tayla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc*
*nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41. dc*
*petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40. dc
wannahavenoah~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
zenii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
mamiza~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc
**

*ODBROJAVALICE:  :štrika:   :Preskace uze: 



*romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*
*kristinica* ~~~~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *17.dc*
* xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13. dc*
*anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Tanita 14~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!

Kavica za moje čekalice!

Danas ne radim, vodim curke kod ortopeda, pa sam uzela bo.

gornjodomke hoće li tko piškiti? Imali kakvih simptoma?

----------


## nivesa

Ja imam simptom ludila  :Smile: 
Kak tvoj spoting mami?

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

ma bravo *ladyB*, čestitam!! želim ti jednu potpuno dosadnu i ugodnu trudnoću!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa moj spoting klasično.
Draga a da ti pišneš jedan testić?

----------


## LadyB

Ja navijam za skore piskilice  :Smile:  bas nam fale koja dva roza stupica na listi  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

*LadyB* čestitam na odbrojavanju i  :Heart: !  :Very Happy: 
Sad fino s nama ostalima dan po dan do termina.  :Love: 
Ostalim odbrojavalicama i (ne)čekalicama želim čim prije vlastito odbrojavanje! Sretno cure!

----------


## Tanita14

Pozdrav, curice!

*nivesa*, ja sam davno pročitala da čaj od mente ubrzava dolazk M. Navodno ga treba u kratrkom roku popiti tri šalice.

Oko mene se nižu nove trudnice, nekako se veselim da će i moja uskoro. Mi od ovog mjeseca službeno počinjemo, dvije M su već prošle. Nalaz krvi i urina dobar, štitnjača ok, za dva tjedna idem na papu i briseve.

*Ljubičice,* vibram za plusiće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LadyB

Tanita super da si skinula s glave sve nal aze, ne znam jesi li slucajno radila i genetske?(eventualno zbog neke obiteljske amneze koja bi bila indikcija za nesto)
U svakom slucaju odlicno da su dva urena ciklusa iza tebe..a ovo ce doci vjerujem cim je tijelo spremno  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Romeo moja draga.. isčekujem s tobom.  :Love:  


Evo ja sam ti skoro na polovici.. 19+4 danas ... leti mi vrijeme kao ludo.. e sad koliko se može u trudnoći uživat, toliko uživam.  :Laughing:  
Svakog dana s velikim nesptrpljenjem isčekujem da se ovo moje malo čudo počne micati tako da i ja osjetim. Spol još nismo saznali jer imam jako sramežljivo djete...možda sutra uspijemo uhvatiti na prepad  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! 
Kavica, caj,kakao capucino posluzeni!!!
Moze i neko pecivo  :Smile: 
Moje m nigdje na vidiku.

----------


## Tajci66

Bok cure. Mami hvala ti, ja tebi isto zelim sto prije jednu malu bebicu, kao i svim ostalim trudilicama. 
Vikica cestitam, miruj i pazi se.
Nivesa daj Boze da je mala mrvica u pitanju i da te gda M zaobide sljedecih 9 mjeseci  :Smile: 
Ja sam napokon malo mirnija jer je dokt rekla da je bolje da je povisen nego snizen progesteron. Sad jos malo cekamo muzev spermiogram i onsa cemo vidjet sta cemo dalje. Uzivajte u ovom divnom danu, kod mene se pojavilo sunce pa sam odmah bolje  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :28.10.2015.     :iskušenje: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:


nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~47. dc
petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



Odbrojavalice:  





mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13. d
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12. dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4 dc*

----------


## LadyB

*Nivesa*  naklon za strpljenje  :Naklon: 
ja stalno gledam hoćeš li popustit

----------


## nivesa

Lady kupila sam test  :Wink: 
Pisala ga maloprije i pogodi??
Niti jedna crta hahaha
To se samo meni moze desit 
Kupila sam u DM u onaj za 30 kn dva u paketu.

----------


## xavii

Ma to mora biti neki znak. Trk po drugi  :Smile: 
Edit: tek sad vidim da su dva,sta drugi kaze?

----------


## nivesa

Drugi ceka u torbi.
Sad ne znam dal bi ga odma kad dodem doma ili ujutro

----------


## LadyB

Ma znaš kaj..kad te baš neće  onda zagrizli zube i čekaj da odvališ i taj 50dc  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

I to kaj velis

----------


## LadyB

Nivesa ja se ipak nadam da ćeš nas svih pozitivno šokirati  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Nekak sumnjam ali nikad ne reci nikad. Mislim da je ovo jedan od ciklusa sa O na 3o dc hahaha
Ili bez O

----------


## Ives000

Evo curke da se i vama napokon javim. Ja sam na bolničkom lječenju, čekam nalaze briseva pa u petak na serklažu. Beba je hvala Bogu dobro.. ali skratio mi se cerviks i eto zapala me serklaža.
 Pratim vas , i kada nisam tu bodrim vas i mislim na  vas... 
Navijam za pluseke i nedajte se smesti sa cilja

----------


## kristinica

Ives, draga, drži se  :Heart: 
Ne kužim kako se to može desiti  :Confused: 
Nivesa, držim fige !!!!!! Moj ciklus je kratak tako da za par dana i ja mogu pišnuti jedan :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Jutroooooo!!!
Ives draga zelim ti da sve dobro prodje.. iskreno prvi put cujem za to, malo sam izguglala sta to zapravo znaci...
Nivesa svi nestrpljivo cekamo sta ce biti s drugim testom  :Smile: 
Ja sam u gadnom pms-u...jucer sam non stop bila placljiva..mislim da je i ovaj ciklus 'corak'..

----------


## Ives000

Kristinice  :fige:  za pozitivan testić  :Love: 


Limeta...Eto, ni ja nisam imala informacije do sada.. bolje da nisam išla googlat jer sam se samo isprepadala pa mi je trebala cijela vječnost nočas da dodjem k sebi. Eto, bio mi je upravo doktor da me obavjesti da su brisevi uredni i da sutra nastupamo... još neke dodatne pretrage obaviti i krećemo.

Nivesa, sretno draga s drugim testićem..  :fige:

----------


## LadyB

Ives  :Kiss: 

Curke sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Cure čitam vas i svima želim puno sreće.  :Heart: 
Ja nemam šta pametno napisati jer smo u radnoj fazi ciklusa...  A nakon toga čekanje. Ufff

----------


## nivesa

Ives sretno! Bolje da si tam.

----------


## Ives000

Hvala Nivesa.. pa da i ja se bolje osjećam kad sam ovdje..sigirnija sam nekako.

----------


## Limeta

Jutro!! Kavicaaa spremna!!
Ives sretno danas i zelim ti da sve prodje  dobro!!!
Nivesa ima li kakvih novosti?
Ostalim trudilicima i trudnicama  :Kiss:   :Kiss: 
Ako danas ne dobijem, ujutro radim test  :Smile:

----------


## karanfilčić

Evo mene na kavicu  :Wink:  
Nivesa ja ipak mislim da će u tebe drugi test pokazati dvije crtice
Ives šaljem veliku pusu  :Kiss:  
Limeta nadam se da te ipak pucau hormoni a ne Pms.. 
ja evo čekam M i nadam se da neće doći, sise me jako bole i čini mi se da se vene na njima izraženije, a opet možda umišljam. M mi treba doći u nedjelju, ako ne dođe šta mislite  je li mi rano napraviti test u ponedjeljak?

----------


## melange

kantu baby prašine prosipam na vaše testiće  :Heart:

----------


## kristinica

Tooo Melange  :Grin: 
Ja mislim da će ovaj mjesec biti 2 ili 3 trudnoće (uključujući moju) , a što sam skromna  :Laughing: 
A nema nam mamy ? Draga, jel sve ok?

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke..samo da vam javim da sam dobro, da je serkl. prošla i sada slijedi oporavak..malo više vam budem tipkala čim uhvatim vremena.. see ya  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :31.10.2015.     :iskušenje: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:


nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~50. dc
petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc



Odbrojavalice:  






kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16. d
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15. dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro drage moje!

Ovih dana mi je bila totalna ludnica pa nisam stigla do vas.

Ives  :grouphug: 

Imamo li kakvih piškalica?

Nivesa hoćeš li ponoviti test?

Limeta jesi li pišnula?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ +

----------


## Limeta

Jutro!!!!
Mami pisnula jutros..test negativan  :Sad:  
Od M ni traga..
I to sam opet sanjala pozitivan test..uvijek kad namjeravam raditi test ujutro, tu noc sanjam da sam vec uradila i probudim se sretna i onda dozivim razocarenje... sto je ljudska psiha..  :Sad:

----------


## LadyB

Limeta sve smo to prošle do trena kad ga stvarno ugledaš  :Smile:  Držim fige da je još rano  :Smile: 

Nivesa..fakat si ga nategla na 50dc... 
Karafincilc također sretno javi se Mami da te stavi na listu da imaš društvanjce  :Smile: 

Ljubim vas i prašim punom parom! Vrijeme je za novo odbrojavanje, pa već smo i spol saznali u ovom odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Evo i ja malo da vas pozdravim i pozelim vam srecu... ~~~~~~~~~~

Nivesa  :fige:

----------


## karanfilčić

Mami mogu i ja na listu danas mi je 27dc, već kupila test i čekam ponedjeljak jutro da ga napravim, nadam se da me osjećaj da sam trudna ne vara 
Limeta baš mi je žao  :Sad:   a možda i jest prerano

----------


## nivesa

Eto da se javim.
Danas sam odrzala obecanje samoj sebi i pisnula test. Naravno negativan.
I 20 min iza toga dobijem M. Tako da...nista od mene...
Mami sutra pisi KONACNO 2 dc

----------


## Limeta

Nivesa  :Sad:  
I ja sam procurila jutros  :Sad: 
Mami sutra 2dc..

----------


## LadyB

Curke držite se, baš sam se nadala da bi i moglo biti nešto..ah, ako nije ovaj put, mora neki drugi  :Kiss:

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro, curice!  :Coffee: 

*Nivesa, Limeta*, neka vam je ovo zadnja M bar godinu dana.

Meni 2 dana do očekivane M, grčevi lagani, pišnula test i pojavila se druga crta unutar nekih deset min, nije odmah,  ali tako je bilo i prošli mjesec, pa joj ne dajem previše pažnje. Dragom nisam ni rekla. Ne znam ni zašto uopće radim te testove prije M.

----------


## Tanita14

*Ives,* si još u bolnici ili su te poslali kući na mirovanje?

*Lady*, kako si ti?

----------


## žužy

Tanita, :fige:  da se crtica pretvori u skore mučnine i da buša krene rast!

Svima kanta trudničke prašine i od mene!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LadyB

Tanita jesi radila opet istu marku testa kao i zadnji put ili? Jer meni se znalo dogoditi s onima One step s ebay-a da me zeza ta druga crta u obliku sjene koja se pojavi nakon 10ak min..
Ali ja ti svejedno želim da se podeblja u pravu debelu pozitivnu  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Cure sretno u iducem ciklusu  :Smile:  i Tanita nadam se da je to to  :Wink: 

Ja ne znam sto da mislim, 17. mi je DC a imala sam samo lagano stezanje jajnika, opce nisam imala iscjedak. A inace ga uvijek imam. Postoji li ikakva sansa da mi je promaklo? Mislim nikad prije nije  :Undecided:  sad se bojim da opce nisam ovulirala a pocela sam sa Duphastonima i sve. Uhhh

----------


## Tanita14

LadyB, radila sam istu marku, Baby check mini. Ali mi nikad nije bio lazno pozitivan, niti su ove sjene tanje od kontrolne. Vjerujem da se nesto dogadja, ali ne nadam se dok M ne kasni. Ako u utorak ne dodje, u srijedu piskim digitalca.

----------


## Tanita14

MonaLi, ja se prema iscjetku ne mogu ravnati jer do prije kiretaze, nisam ga ni imala. Ovaj ciklus sam imala malo pojacan, ali nisam pratila O, pa ne znam jel povezan ili ne.

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :01.11.2015.     :iskušenje: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:



petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44. dc
karanfilčić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28. dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc



Odbrojavalice:  






kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17. d
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16. dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
*

----------


## MAMI 2

Večeee!

Nivesa, Limeta  :grouphug:  i ja ću sutra k vama,javio se spoting, ali hb ne rano kao i prije.

Tanita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to.

----------


## kristinica

Tanita, držim figeeeeee !
Kod mene lagano smeđarenje, tako da ce menga doć najvjerovatnije..
A ja se budala i dalje nadam :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Tanita, držim figeeeeee !
> Kod mene lagano smeđarenje, tako da ce menga doć najvjerovatnije..
> A ja se budala i dalje nadam


ista situacija i kod mene,ooooo kako te razumijem.

----------


## Tanita14

Nama treba dati medalju za ove igre zivaca; sjena-nije sjena, spoting ili implantacija, pms ili sirenje maternice

----------


## MonaLi

Ja vise ni ne znam kako je otici na wc i ne promatrati sto se tocno dogada dole  :Grin:

----------


## karanfilčić

evo da se i ja javim, kupila test i čekam jutro nadajući se plusu... Vjerojatno neću baš dobro spavati noćas
nivesa baš sam mislila da će kod tebe test biti pozitivan  :Sad:   :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Ja vise ni ne znam kako je otici na wc i ne promatrati sto se tocno dogada dole


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

> LadyB, radila sam istu marku, Baby check mini. Ali mi nikad nije bio lazno pozitivan, niti su ove sjene tanje od kontrolne. Vjerujem da se nesto dogadja, ali ne nadam se dok M ne kasni. Ako u utorak ne dodje, u srijedu piskim digitalca.


Nemoj Baby check . Uzmi neki drugi test. 
Nadam se da je to to al s tim testom nekaj ne stima

----------


## Tanita14

> Nemoj Baby check . Uzmi neki drugi test. 
> Nadam se da je to to al s tim testom nekaj ne stima




Kaj si immala s njim situaciju?

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro, cure!

Opet na testu sjena, slabija od jučerašnje. Test stvarno ima neki problem, ne prporučujem ga. Sutra čekam M.

----------


## karanfilčić

Ja jutros u 6 napravila test plus ko kuća  :Smile:   još ne mogu vjerovati, plačem od sreće ko kišna godina, samo da ovaj put bude sve u redu..

----------


## MonaLi

> Ja jutros u 6 napravila test plus ko kuća  još ne mogu vjerovati, plačem od sreće ko kišna godina, samo da ovaj put bude sve u redu..


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitaaaaaam  :Grin:  Uživaj u trudnoći  :Klap: 

Tanita - nadam se da je test bio ispravan  :Grin:

----------


## Limeta

Karanfilcic cestitam od srca!!!! Nadam se da ce za tvojim plusicem uslijediti jos koji ~~~~~
Tanita drzim fige da je to to!!!!
Mami sta je sa tobom?  Ja sam tek danas 2dc molim te da mi ispravis  :Smile: 
Kako nam je Ives nisam vidjela da se javila???

----------


## Tanita14

Karanfilcic, cestitam!!!

----------


## melange

divne vijesti karanfilcic! cestitam  :Smile: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

karanfilčić,čestitam!
Ajmo plusići  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Karanfilcic super!!! Cestitam!!
Tanita pa da.
Al daj kupi neki drugi test.
Gravignost mini npr.
15.kn a super je

----------


## LadyB

Karafincilc jeeeeej! !! Čestitke  :Kiss: 
Sad dan po dan pokušati se stresirati koliko god ide  :Smile:  
I nazvat gina  :Smile:  a pregled ako se ništa čudno ne bude događalo pokušaj zakazati ne prije 7.tjedna - vjeruje mi  :Smile: 
Jaoooooo koje lijepe vijesti!!! Plusić !!
Ima da se dobro uhvati!!!


Tanita, kako ti je Nivesa rekla,ima testova koji su fakat upitni..i moja preporuka ti je gravignost mini ako ti ne dođe M, a držim fige da ne dođe  :Smile:

----------


## karanfilčić

Već sam se naručila na pregled u petak, malo je rano ali obzirom na moju anamnezu rekao mi je čim test pokaže trudnoću odmah doći jer ću morati uzimati heparin. Tako da sam se morala odmah naručiti, javljati ću se redovno s vjestima i nadam se da ću prilikom javljanja svaki put nekome čestitati na 'plusu'   :Kiss:  
e i da ne zaboravim ja sam uzela onaj clearblue test super je a nije skup platila ga 32kune

----------


## Tanita14

Ja sam godinu i pol koristila one testove sa ebaya, nikad mi nisu pokazali lazno pozitivan rezultat.  Ovaj babycheck ne razumijem. Kako moze biti plus ako nema bhcg? Bas me izivcirao  :Sad:  Necu vise raditi testove, tek ako ne dodje M do vikenda.

----------


## kristinica

Mamy, danas mi je 1 dc ....
Karanfilčić, čestitam !!!  :Very Happy:   , neka bude sve u redu i školski  :štrika:

----------


## LadyB

> Već sam se naručila na pregled u petak, malo je rano ali obzirom na moju anamnezu rekao mi je čim test pokaže trudnoću odmah doći jer ću morati uzimati heparin. Tako da sam se morala odmah naručiti, javljati ću se redovno s vjestima i nadam se da ću prilikom javljanja svaki put nekome čestitati na 'plusu'   
> e i da ne zaboravim ja sam uzela onaj clearblue test super je a nije skup platila ga 32kune


Ahaaa sve mi je jasno  :Wink:  i ja sam ti heparinka
Ako imaš kakvih pitanja slobodno, i Žužy ti je isto prava iskusnjara  :Smile:  
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Karanfilcicu cestitam od srca!

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :02.11.2015.     :iskušenje: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:



petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45. dc
karanfilčić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29. dc II




Odbrojavalice:  







monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18. d
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17. dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc
*

----------


## MAMI 2

Karanfilčić čestitam!

kristinice šta kaže tvoj gin za tako kratke cikluse?

----------


## kristinica

Mami, on kaže da je to normalno kod nekog, bitno da mi je ovulacija 8 ili 9 dc tako da ostane onih 14 dana do iduće menge. Papa u redu, hormoni, brisevi, folikumetrije, sgram..sve u redu. Trebala bi tu prohodnost jajovoda još napraviti al me frka  :kettlebell:

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke, može li mi netko objasniti... uglavnom ovaj mjesec mjerim bazalnu, i onak, bio je neki skok oko 16.dc ali sa 36.4. na 36.6. i tako je bilo 2 dana, što je bilo ok, kao ovulacija je bila, jel?
I onda mi je temp pala opet na 36.4 i danas (20.dc) 36.28, nije mi jasno, to znači da nije bilo ovulacije? Temp. ne bi trebala padati? I još uz sve to mi moja aplikacija na to sve kaže "a spike in basal body temp confirms that ovulation occured recently"?? Kao to je dokaz da sam imala ovulaciju? Ja tu ništa ne kužim  :Grin: 
Da napomenem još...ovaj mjesec nisam vidla iscjedak one dane isto, ali su jajnici bolili...

----------


## Tanita14

MonaLi,preko koje aplikacije pratiš bazalnu? FF (https://www.fertilityfriend.com) ti je super i sam ti označi O nakon uzastopnih tri dana više temp (ne znam jesam li dobro napisala).

Ja dobila očekivano jučer M, ovaj mj ne pokrivamo jer nismo zajedno u vrijeme O, i tako....

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi,preko koje aplikacije pratiš bazalnu? FF (https://www.fertilityfriend.com) ti je super i sam ti označi O nakon uzastopnih tri dana više temp (ne znam jesam li dobro napisala).
> 
> Ja dobila očekivano jučer M, ovaj mj ne pokrivamo jer nismo zajedno u vrijeme O, i tako....


Imala sam aplikaciju Ovia, sad sam skinula ovu što si ti rekla i napravila graf (od 7.dc) i graf mi je pokazao i vodoravnu i okomitu crtu, što kao znači ovulaciju? Ali nije mi jasno kako mi je sad već tako niska temp, ispod crte je već dva dana, da sam trudna pretpostavljam da ne bi padala? 
Svi grafovi od drugih su jasni, temp je povišena do kraja... 
Što su dovoljna samo 3 dana povišene temp da bi se dokazala ovulacija?

----------


## nivesa

A di nam je lista??

----------


## nivesa

Tanita di si ?? Jesi pisala novi test?
Sad citam KrisZg pise da je i njoj babycheck bio lose iskustvo. 
Nadam se da nisi dobila m i da neces iducih god dana bar  :Wink:

----------


## LadyB

Tanita  :Kiss: 

Karanfilčić kako si? Jesi krenula u proceduru za heparin? Držim fige da sve ide glatko  :Smile: 

Ostale moje drage curke držite se i navijam za vas tu sa strane..evo ja pomalo guram 15+2t i nešto se malo počelo i nazirati..Eh mučnine i dalje ali u naletima,a povraćam svaki 2./3.dan pa sam "kao bolje"..

Ives nam se javila na trudnoćkom podforumu i došlo je do nekih komplikacija s curenjem plodne vode nakon zahvata pa je upućena na jaaako strogo mirovanje u nadi da će se sve okrenuti na bolje...Neka nam je u mislila  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Ives draga...procitala sam i ne vjerujem... Nadam se da ce ipak zavrsit sretno.

----------


## Tanita14

> Imala sam aplikaciju Ovia, sad sam skinula ovu što si ti rekla i napravila graf (od 7.dc) i graf mi je pokazao i vodoravnu i okomitu crtu, što kao znači ovulaciju? Ali nije mi jasno kako mi je sad već tako niska temp, ispod crte je već dva dana, da sam trudna pretpostavljam da ne bi padala? 
> Svi grafovi od drugih su jasni, temp je povišena do kraja... 
> Što su dovoljna samo 3 dana povišene temp da bi se dokazala ovulacija?


Ne znam kako da ti  što kraćim crtama objasnim...
Većinom nakon tri zastopno više (ili višlje  :Unsure:  ) temp FF pokaže ovlaciju. Nakon O s temp većinom iznad te crte, ali nije uvijek (meni zna temp padati i dizati se). Ukoliko temp ostane visoka i nakon luteinske faze (koja traje cca 8-14 dana, ovisno od žene i specifična je po rastu progesterona), moguće da si trudna. Ukoliko temp zadnjih dan dva prije M padne, vjerovatno nisi T, odnosno, nastupit će M.
Stavljam ti fotku svog grafa iz prve trudnoće, pa ti možda pomogne.

----------


## Tanita14

> Tanita di si ?? Jesi pisala novi test?
> Sad citam KrisZg pise da je i njoj babycheck bio lose iskustvo. 
> Nadam se da nisi dobila m i da neces iducih god dana bar


Nisam, došla M na vrijeme. Idemo dalje.

----------


## MonaLi

> Ne znam kako da ti  što kraćim crtama objasnim...
> Većinom nakon tri zastopno više (ili višlje  ) temp FF pokaže ovlaciju. Nakon O s temp većinom iznad te crte, ali nije uvijek (meni zna temp padati i dizati se). Ukoliko temp ostane visoka i nakon luteinske faze (koja traje cca 8-14 dana, ovisno od žene i specifična je po rastu progesterona), moguće da si trudna. Ukoliko temp zadnjih dan dva prije M padne, vjerovatno nisi T, odnosno, nastupit će M.
> Stavljam ti fotku svog grafa iz prve trudnoće, pa ti možda pomogne.


Tvoj graf je lijep, pogotovo jer je bio dobitan :D Moj je baš čudan, i ove crvene linije su mi isprekidane??  To mi je prvi graf, sad bar znam kako se to radi, hvala ti :D
Meni isto danas 36.58 a jučer 36,28, baš skače a 22.dc brojim, ne mogu se ravnati po tome da li je pala ili nije, da li ima nade, ili nema. Ahhh... pogotovo sam zbunjena jer pijem Duphaston, misla sam da će to bar držati temp malo višom...
Još jednom hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

Moje temp su nize jer imsm problem sa stitnjacom. Si vadila Tsh? Isprekidane su ti jer ti je jedini faktor odredjivanja O temp. Meni je bila i lh traka poz, pa graf popuni linije.

----------


## MonaLi

> Moje temp su nize jer imsm problem sa stitnjacom. Si vadila Tsh? Isprekidane su ti jer ti je jedini faktor odredjivanja O temp. Meni je bila i lh traka poz, pa graf popuni linije.


Aha, ali opet skoro sve dane ti je temp nakon ovulacije bila iznad crte. što je ok. Nisam radila još nikakve pretrage, godinu dana smo samo pokušavali i onda mi je prije 3mj gin dala Duphaston, Sada kad završim ovaj ciklus idem do nje opet pa ću vidjeti za dalje, tako je rekla, i dragog šaljem na spermiogram... Bumo videli...

----------


## Limeta

Samo da pozdravim cure!
Ives draga..za kratko vrijeme sam mogla shvatiti da si ti jedna pozitivna osoba, vedrog duha i veliki borac.. zato samo naprijed bice sve dobro ako Bog da, bices u mojim molitvama..
Pitanje- koliko dugo treba pokusavati prije nego se odlucimo za pretrage i sl..vidim da neke od vas piju i neke tablete..ne razumijem se bas.. ja imam 32, mm 42 pokusavamo skoro godinu..
I da od prije 3mj se borim sa kondilomima..skinula ih i vratili se nakon nepunih 3mj  :Sad:  ali ne bi mi bila muka da nisam radila cijelo vrijeme na imunitetu i pucam od zdravlja i nema sta nisam koristila za jacanje imuniteta..  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

> Samo da pozdravim cure!
> Ives draga..za kratko vrijeme sam mogla shvatiti da si ti jedna pozitivna osoba, vedrog duha i veliki borac.. zato samo naprijed bice sve dobro ako Bog da, bices u mojim molitvama..
> Pitanje- koliko dugo treba pokusavati prije nego se odlucimo za pretrage i sl..vidim da neke od vas piju i neke tablete..ne razumijem se bas.. ja imam 32, mm 42 pokusavamo skoro godinu..
> I da od prije 3mj se borim sa kondilomima..skinula ih i vratili se nakon nepunih 3mj  ali ne bi mi bila muka da nisam radila cijelo vrijeme na imunitetu i pucam od zdravlja i nema sta nisam koristila za jacanje imuniteta..


Ja imam policisticne jajnike, ja sam joj rekla da zelim da mi nesto da, iako mi je rekla da sam jos mlada i da se ne trebam zuriti sa tabletama. Ja imam 29 godina...  Sto ti je rekao doktor?
I ja sam imala kondilome, jao najgori period. Meni su se odmah povukli nakon 3 mazanja ali decku se vracalo, cak je mazao onom skupom kremom i imao grozne nuspojave. S cim tvoj muz maze?

----------


## karanfilčić

Evo cure moje da se i ja malo javim, bila jučer na pregledu i sad mi je tako žao što sam pošla rano, a opet s druge strane znam da sam morala jer mi je rečeno dačim test bude pozitivan da odmah dođem. Dakle kaže doktor da je još prerano da se ne vidi ni gestacijska vrećica,dao mi utrogestan 3*2 moram opet ići u utorak i ako se onda bude vidjelo da sve ide u pravom smjeru moram početi s heparinom. Je li stvarno toliko rano da se ni gestacijska vrećica ne vidi? Znam da paničarim, ali toliko toga sam dosad prošla da je dobro i da sam normalna, izgubila sam 3 bebe jednu u 20tt,jednu u 28tt i jedna je rođena sa 34tt i umrla nakon 3tj. Sada nakon 6 godina od zadnje trudnoće odlučili smo pokušati još jednom nakon što smo napravili hrpu pretraga i prošli toliko doktora.... Samo da ovaj put bude sve dobro.. 
Oprostite što sam se ovako raspisala, samo želim da mi kažete svoja iskustva s prvim pregledom jer nisam ja ni očekivala da će se vidjeti kčs ali nisam ni očekivala da se neće vidjeti gestacijska vrećica??  :Sad:  
Nadam se da će nam ives biti dobro i da će mirovanje pomoći :Kiss:

----------


## dominikslatki

Karanfilcic samo da ti kazem da ti se divim na jakosti nakon svega sto si prošla... Mislim da je vrijeme da bude sve ok konačno.
Koliko si sada trudna?
Meni se sa 7+2 vidjela samo gestacijska bez ploda a tjedan i pol kasnije bio je plod i otkucaji ..

----------


## Limeta

Karanfilcic samo pozitivno bice to sve dobro!!!! 
MonaLi odlucila sam boriti se ovaj put prirodnim metodama, traje duze ali mislim da je poslije manja vjerovatnoca da ce se vratiti.. mm nema problema..samo sam ja na meti napasnika..

----------


## MonaLi

Karanfilcic - stvarno si svasta prosla, sada mora sve biti ok  :Smile: 

Limeta - onda drzim fige da nestane sto prije i da se ne vraca vise nikad  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas vidla malo krvi, 23.dc, a pijem te Duphaston tablete, sto je to normalno? Prosla 2 mjeseca mi se to nije dogadjalo.?!?!

----------


## dominikslatki

Ja kad sam uzimal Duphaston M bi nastupila 2-7 dana nakon zadnje tablete, a uzimala sam ga od 16.dc do 25. kako nebi spriječio ovulaciju, jer to često zna napravit.

----------


## MonaLi

> Ja kad sam uzimal Duphaston M bi nastupila 2-7 dana nakon zadnje tablete, a uzimala sam ga od 16.dc do 25. kako nebi spriječio ovulaciju, jer to često zna napravit.


Meni uvijek dodje 3. Dan od zadnje tablete tako da me sad to malo krvi bas zbunjuje :/

----------


## dominikslatki

Hm, nemam pojma. Jedino sto moze bit je ili implatacija (al ne znam bas koliko krvi bi tu trebalo bit, meni je bilo jedan dan i to onako u tragovima kad bi se obrisala) ili poremećaj hormona neki..

----------


## kristinica

Ives draga, držim fige da sve bude u redu.. Pusa velika za brzo ozdravljenje!

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :08.11.2015.     :iskušenje: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:




karanfilčić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35. dc II




Odbrojavalice:  







monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24. d
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23. dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Drage moje oprostite zbog liste ovaj tjedan mi je bio koma i nikako nisam stigla.

Evo jedna :Coffee: 

Ives ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je sve ok.

----------


## MonaLi

Evo usred pijenja Duphastona dobila sam mengu  :Sad:  mislila sam da je to nemoguce ali mene isto bas neide  :Sad: 
Gotova sam s tim tabletama, uzas!!

MAMI sutra mi pisi 3.dc, uzas!

----------


## LilyFe

Pozdrav svima... drago mi je da sam vas nasla.. do sad sam odbrojavala sam... danas mi je 29 dc... inace imam neredovite cikluse od 27-31 dan... grudi lagano bolne, vruce, leđa bole, trbuh boli... mm i ja radimo na bebi do sad 4 mjeseca... nadamo se plusu.. otkucava mi bioloski sat, napravila sam pretrage i doktro je dao zeleno svjetlo uprkos miomima koje imam.. 2 mala.... imam kcer iz prvog braka, i muz ima djecu iz prvog braka i njegova najmladja zivi s nama... ali zelimo jedno nase...

----------


## nivesa

O covjece...

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :09.11.2015.     :iskušenje: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:




karanfilčić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36. dc II
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


Odbrojavalice:  









zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24. dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3. d
*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

MonaLi i ja sam znala pod dufastonima dobit ali ne tako rano.

Za našu Ives ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## MonaLi

> Jutro!
> 
> MonaLi i ja sam znala pod dufastonima dobit ali ne tako rano.


Da ja sam 23.dc dobila, mislila sam da je to nemoguce :/
Danas cu se probati naruciti 10.dc kod ginica, iako zena narucuje tek za mjesec dana. Ali ja znam kad mi je 10.dc tek kad dobijem, valjda ce me htjet naruciti. Ufff bas sam umorna vec...

----------


## LadyB

Karafincilc ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko snage je u tebi s obzirom na sve što si prošla..želim ti sreću i glatku trudnoću iako i sama znam koliko je to teško tako doživljavati nakon svega i uz sve strahove..tu te mogu razumjeti..
Ono što ti mogu reći je da s 33dc se ni meni nije vidjela GV, s tim da ja imam koji dan pomaknutu O (17/18dc)..isto kao i ti zbog pokretanja procedure za heparinsku terapiju morala sam na rani  UVZ i umirala od muke jer se niš nije vidjelo (sa 5+6t su mi vidjeli onda samo praznu GV) Al je mene moj ginekolog već stavio na Clexane i dao u proceduru zahtjev..Od ravno 5.tjedna sam na njemu..
Tek sa 7tjedna vidjeli smo GV, plod,srce..
Jako duga dva tjedna...igra živaca..

Držim fige da sve bude uredu  :Kiss:

----------


## karanfilčić

LadyB i ja sam prvi put bila s 33dc, a idem opet sutra kad bi trebalo biti 5 +1tt,javim se sutra malo mi je lakše kad sam pročitala tvoj post :Love:

----------


## LadyB

> LadyB i ja sam prvi put bila s 33dc, a idem opet sutra kad bi trebalo biti 5 +1tt,javim se sutra malo mi je lakše kad sam pročitala tvoj post


Znam kako je meni bilo.. strpljenje mi nije jača strana a ovih dana ništa drugo ne možeš nego trenirati strpljenje..ali samo korak po korak.. test je pozitivan,mengu nije još došla, treba koji dan da UVZ uhvati nekaj  :Wink:

----------


## karanfilčić

Evo me s pregleda, kaže doktor trudnoća je tu, još nemamo otkucaje ali to je normalno jer je danas tek 5+1tt bitno da je potvrđena trudnoća, jer ujutro idem s uputnicom u bolnicu po fraksiparin. Ponovno pregled za tjedan dana i onda ću dobiti uputnicu za vaditi krv

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :11.11.2015.     :iskušenje: [B]
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:

karanfilčić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38. dc II
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26. dc


Odbrojavalice:*  :fige:   :Love: *




anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5. d
*

----------


## LadyB

> Evo me s pregleda, kaže doktor trudnoća je tu, još nemamo otkucaje ali to je normalno jer je danas tek 5+1tt bitno da je potvrđena trudnoća, jer ujutro idem s uputnicom u bolnicu po fraksiparin. Ponovno pregled za tjedan dana i onda ću dobiti uputnicu za vaditi krv


Ne znam u kojem si gradu i bolnici, ali vjerujem da će to sve biti brzo  :fige:  i da na idućem pregledu vidiš sve što treba...
pokušaj semalo okupirati neki obavezama čisto da ti vrijeme nekako prođe

----------


## kristinica

Svim curama velika pusa i puno sreće da što prije zatrudne  :Klap: 
A našim trudnicama poseban pozdrav  :Heart: 
Ives, javi nam se malo ako možeš ...
Kod nas ništa novo, trenutno su aktivni dani, ali nekako nisam napeta kao što znam biti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nivesa

Di ste cure????

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa, izgleda da su sve "vrijedne"  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Curke,ako vidite da MAMI nije stigla objaviti listu,slobodno ju objavi bilo koja od vas. Nije pravilo da mora samo jedna uređivati...može ju urediti i koja god prva dođe,s moba. :Smile:

----------


## karanfilčić

Ja strpljivo čekam utorak kad idem na idući pregled, osjećam se super čudno mi to jer uopće nemam mučnine kao što sam imala u prethodnim trudnoćama, možda je još i rano iako se ne bunim jer su ostali simptomi trudnoće tu tako da bi bilo super da me mučnine zaobiđu. Dobila sam fragmin 2500 već sam si uspjela dati dvije injekcije. Uglavnom dan po dan i nadam se najboljem :Heart: 
zna li itko kako je ives?

----------


## zola

Hej cure! Kako ste? 

*Karanfilčić* čestitam na trudnoći!

*Mami* meni je danas *3dc*. Vraćam se na začelje liste  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Karafincilc  sretno sutra na pregledu i nama je uvz sutra...i uvijek ista nervoza pred pregled..fakat mi niš nije lakše s vremenom..
Plus još uvijek povraćam iako sutra punimo 17tj

Cure koje ste u poslu ovaj mjesec neka vam je sretno  :Wink:  
Jedva čekam novo odbrojavanje da nekome drugome donese sreću..Karanfilčić čekamo s tobom srceko  :Kiss:  

Nažalost Ives se nije javila ali u mislima nam je svima i ja se nadam da je sve na kraju dobro..ona je veliki pozitivac..

----------


## MonaLi

Samo da vas pozdravim cure, nama će sada postati radno, danas mi je 10.dc ali me nije ginekologica htjela naručiti jer nema termina, i rekla je da dođem i čekam dok ne bude slobodna (prošli put sam čekala 4 sata) tako da mislim da ništa od folikulometrije, uopće ne znam kako da se na vrijeme naručim kad nemam redovite cikluse.
I tak... ovaj mjesec ništa od ikakvih tableta i ničega. Pa šta bude...
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Curke,ajd pliz nek neko objavi listu...pet dana je nije bilo  :Undecided: 
Sigurno ima neka od vas te dve minute vremena,ha?

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy ja nemrem do laptopa. :/

----------


## Zenii

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :16.11.2015. [B]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:

karanfilčić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43. dc II
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc


Odbrojavalice:  


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10. d
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 1. dc

----------


## Zenii

Oprostite na B&W izdanju, al na poslu sam, pa sam na brzaka iskopirala.. ispričavam se na eventualnim pogreškama :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Pozdrav cure! Imalo smo malo zatisje par dana, a vidim da je sad malo bolja situacija.. nadam se pozitivnim vijestima   od trudilica...
Ja sam pala u neku depru..cak mislim da me ovulacija ovaj mjesec zaobisla..ni jednog jedinog znaka od nje.. ne znam, divim se curama koje su prosle kroz sve i svast i opet su pozitivne!

----------


## dominikslatki

Limeta šaljem malo podrške  :Kiss: 
Probaj piti čaj od vrkute ali bas ju treba kupiti u biljnoj ljekarni, ne onako komercijaliziranu. Ja sam pila 0,75 svaki dan i mislim da mi je stvarno pomogla.. Uz to sam pila i femisan kapi . Nekako mislim da mi je to bila dobitna kombinacija..

----------


## nivesa

Nema predaje Limeta!!!!

----------


## dominikslatki

Nivesa tvoj plusic najviše priželjkujem i nadam se da ce ubrzo doci!

----------


## nivesa

Dominikslatki ❤
Nadam se i ja. 
Drzim se one ne ocekuj nista, a nadaj se svemu!
Valjda ce doci i mojih 9 mj strepnje i straha i na kraju srece! Pa da onda mogu odahnuti na kratko i dalje strahovati zbog svih onih roditeljskih muka i straha.
Veselim se unaprijed

----------


## nivesa

I svima dode trenutak slabosti, depresije i gubitak volje za dalje.
Ali nakon svega, svih tuga i boli ja ne odustajem. Nemojte ni vi.
Puno cura je proslo svega i svacega i docekale su svoju srecu.
Isplati se na kraju sve! 
Samo treba biti strpljiv(znam da je gotovo nemoguce) i uporan.
Mislim na svoje andele i cekam da mi posalju moju dugicu. ❤

----------


## LadyB

Nivesa  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

:grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Tnx cure. Nadam se da vam svima uskoro sljedi jedan veliku + a iza toga savrsena trudnoca !!

----------


## Limeta

Nivesa ❤
Dominikslatki ❤
Idemo dalje.. narucila sam se kod ginekologa u cetvrtak, mozda se bacim u neke pretrage..cijelo vrijeme to izbjegavam u strahu, ali mislim da vise nema smisla to izbjegavati..

----------


## Zenii

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :17.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

karanfilčić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44. dc  II
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice:   :Love:  :fige: 


tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[COLOR="#FFA07A"]18. dc[/COLOR]
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2. dc

----------


## Zenii

hm.. :Laughing: , svaki sam dan bolja.

*Nivesa*, kod tebe sam nešto zbrčkala pa sutra ispravim..uglavnom drži se i želim ti uskoro jedan veliki plus..

*Romeo*, dobrodošla u gornji dom

----------


## nivesa

Zenii

----------


## nivesa

Zenii lista je zakon  :Smile:  malo promjene dobro dode

----------


## karanfilčić

Ja s pregleda, bolje rečeno nas dvoje upravo s pregleda.. Srčeko nam kucka, kad sam vidjela obuzela me tolika sreća kakvu nijedna riječ ne može opisati :Smile:  
LadyB kako je prošao tvoj uzv? 
Limeta samo hrabro naprijed  :Kiss:  
Nivesa  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
i da ne zaboravim najvažnije lista nam je baš super  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

*Zenii* - men i je 11.dc danas :D

Karanfilčić - super super  :Very Happy:

----------


## kristinica

Drage moje, malo smo živnule  :Smile: 
Meni danas nekakav iscjedak, bijelo-prozirni. Jučer me probadalo u jajnicima. Ovulacija je bila prije 10 dana. Najvjerovatnije nije ništa nego sam se malo nahladila..
Ima li piškilica ?

----------


## kristinica

Zenii, lista je super! Možda doneseš nekome sreću  :Smile: 
Karanfilčić, čestitam još jednom! Kako to mora biti krasan osjećaj ..

----------


## nivesa

Cestitam karanfilcic.
Kristinica osjecaj da se stvarno ne moze opisat. Ali uskoro ces osjetit i sama.

----------


## Zenii

> *Zenii* - men i je 11.dc danas :D
> 
> Karanfilčić - super super


MonaLi ups, sutra ispravim  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

*Karanfilčić* prekrasno...čestitam na srčeku

----------


## Ribica 1

Karanfilcic cestitam! Nek je sretno do kraja!

----------


## LadyB

Karanfilčić divne vijesti  :Smile: 

Kod mene sve dobro danas na UVZ  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :18.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

* karanfilčić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45. dc  II
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 


* tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3. dc*

----------


## Zenii

LadyB super za UZV, koji si sad tt?

----------


## LadyB

> LadyB super za UZV, koji si sad tt?


17+1 :D
Ovaj tjedan se počela malo vidjet bušica :D

----------


## Tajci66

Pozdrav curke. Cestitam svim novopecenim trudnicama i zelim vam skolsku trudnocu bez mucnina  :Smile:  Mi smo nazalost jcr saznali da se borimo sa OLIGOASTHENOZOOSPERMIOM :'( Napisat cu vam vrijednosti pa ako se koja od vas nazalost susrela s tim da mi kazete dal je jako strasno.
Volumen (ml) ref.>1,5 - 2,80
Ukupan br ref.>39 - 25,20
Koncentracija ref.>15 - 9
Ukupno pokretnih ref.>40 - 44,44
Progresivno pokretnih ref.>32 - 27,78
Pokretni 16,67
Nepokretni 55,56
Vitalnost ref.>58 - 75,00
Urednih morfoloskih oblika ref.>4 - 18,52
Svaki savjet je dobrodosao, ovo nam je sad 12 ciklus u kojem pokusavamo ������ Moji nalazi hormona su uredni.

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa, nadam se da ću i ja saznati kakav je to osjećaj  :Joggler: 
Stalno mislim na Ives, Lady ako se čuješ s njom, pozdravi ju puuuuno  :Heart:

----------


## LadyB

*Tajchi* nažalost se ne razumijem u ovaj dio, ali sigurna sam da će se naći netko tko će ti malo pomoći oko nalaza, susretali smo mnoge ovdje na forumu koji su radili te pretrage...

Sa Ives se nisam dopisivala jer ju nisam htjela gnjaviti preko PP s obzirom da je rekla da će se javiti kada bude mogla uopće znati na čemu je...ja se i dalje nadam da je dobro...i cure na podforumu isto pitaju za nju...ne znamo ni da li čita forum ovih dana, ali mislimo na nju...

Ja vam šaljem puno pozitivnih vibrica i nadam se da nam Karanfilčić uskoro otvara novo odbrojavanje za novi svježi start  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

Tajci koliko se ja kuzim, povrsno, smanjen br i smanjena pokretljivost spermija.
E sad ima cura koje se bolje kuze a sigurno i poneka tema o tome

----------


## Zenii

> 17+1 :D
> Ovaj tjedan se počela malo vidjet bušica :D


još malo će i lupkanje...joj kad se sjetim..prekrasno

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala vam cure. Znam da je smanjena pokretljivost i broj, al sam mislila ako ima koja medu vama (nazalost) da je imala takav slucaj, a da je uspjela prirodno ostat trudna. I dal su te nase vrijednosti jako lose

----------


## Zenii

> Pozdrav curke. Cestitam svim novopecenim trudnicama i zelim vam skolsku trudnocu bez mucnina  Mi smo nazalost jcr saznali da se borimo sa OLIGOASTHENOZOOSPERMIOM :'( Napisat cu vam vrijednosti pa ako se koja od vas nazalost susrela s tim da mi kazete dal je jako strasno.
> Volumen (ml) ref.>1,5 - 2,80
> Ukupan br ref.>39 - 25,20
> Koncentracija ref.>15 - 9
> Ukupno pokretnih ref.>40 - 44,44
> Progresivno pokretnih ref.>32 - 27,78
> Pokretni 16,67
> Nepokretni 55,56
> Vitalnost ref.>58 - 75,00
> ...


Tajči66 žao mi je zbog dijagnoze. Radi se o smanjenom broju i pokretljivosti spermija. Vrijednosti su ispod minimalno propisanih te je prirodna trudnoća teško ostvariva (iako nije nemoguća). TM bi trebao napraviti bakteriol. obradu te ponoviti nalaz nakon 3 mjeseca da se dijagnoza potvrdi.
Vjerojatno ste u šoku, i sami smo to prošli jer MM ima gotovo identičan nalaz. Dajte si malo vremena da to probavite, a onda se javite mpo doktoru obzirom da već godinu dana pokušavate.

Gotovo identičan nalaz ima i MM.
Nalaz bi svakako trebalo ponoviti nakon 3 mjeseca da se dijagnoza potvrdi jer

----------


## Zenii

Sorry, malo mi se zbrčkao post..

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala Zeni. Koliko sam shvatila iz tvog potpisa vi ste isli na ICSI jer nije uspijevalo prirodno sa gotovo identicnim nalazom? Nista mu nije pomoglo (cajevi, vitamini,...)?

----------


## Zenii

Tajči66 mislim da negdje ima tema "kako smo poboljšali spermiogram" gdje cure pišu o pozitivnim i negativnim iskustvima s čajevima i vitaminima. MM je bio prestao pušiti i to je to, s vitaminima nismo ni pokušavali (sad nešto uzima za imunitet samo).
Sve ovisi koliko imate godina, ako ste mladi i želite pokušati s vitaminima, dajte si vremena i možda uspije. Ako ste već u godinama >30, ja ne bih čekala, jer mpo zna biti vrlo dug i mukotrpan put. Sretno!

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :19.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 

karanfilčić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46. dc  II
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4. dc*

----------


## Tajci66

Nasla sam temu o tome pa sad skupljam iskustva. MM ima 30, ja 27. Probat cemo s vitaminima i cajevima pa ponovit za 3 mj da vidimo ako ima poboljsanja.

----------


## LadyB

Curke Karanfilčić je otvorila novo odbrojavanje pa selimo  :Smile: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89169-O...32#post2823832

----------


## nivesa

Zenii lista je mrak!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nova ovdje. Ja i decko napokon preselili u svoj i samo svoj stan (nakon 9 godina veze i 6godina pod istim krovom), on zaprosio i sad bi bebu!!! Pocela pit folnu, ovulacija 22.1. I to ce biti prvi pokusaj. Do tad se educiram, citam iskustva, odbijam alkohol, papam voca kolko mogu....i tak. Jako si zelim plusic, samo se bojim da u toj zelji ne izgorim i ne zakazemo. Necu vise duljiti samo sam se  htjela predstaviti!!

----------


## nivesa

Jagodicabobica dobro nam dosla.
Mi smo ti na drugom odbrojavanju.
http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=89169

----------

